# Le fleuron



## anneta

Hola amigos! Me gustaría que me solucionárais esta cuestión: ¿ cómo se podría traducir : Airbus est le fleuron de sa flotte"?

    No sé si he escrito bien la palabra fleuron . Es como la he oido.
  saludos


----------



## Clicko

Au sens figuré, veut dire _*le meilleur*_, *le plus remarquable* de l'ensemble.


----------



## Eva Maria

anneta said:


> Hola amigos! Me gustaría que me solucionárais esta cuestión: ¿ cómo se podría traducir : Airbus est le fleuron de sa flotte"?
> 
> No sé si he escrito bien la palabra fleuron . Es como la he oido.
> saludos


Estoy en el mismo caso. Je dois traduire:

- Le Pérou est un fleuron de cet eldorado....

A mon avis, on peut traduire _fleuron _comme _florón_. Aunque suene algo anticuado.

Ex: "El submarino Kursk, el *florón de la flota* nuclear rusa pasó por 115 metros de fondo en las aguas congelada del Océano Ártico..."

EM


----------



## Antpax

Eva Maria said:


> Estoy en el mismo caso. Je dois traduire:
> 
> - Le Pérou est un fleuron de cet eldorado....
> 
> A mon avis, on peut traduire _fleuron _comme _florón_. Aunque suene algo anticuado.
> 
> Ex: "El submarino Kursk, el *florón de la flota* nuclear rusa pasó por 115 metros de fondo en las aguas congelada del Océano Ártico..."
> 
> EM


 
Hola Eva:

Mi último post de hoy. Yo diría "la joya de la corona de la flota nuclear...".

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Eva Maria

Antpax said:


> Hola Eva:
> 
> Mi último post de hoy. Yo diría "la joya de la corona de la flota nuclear...".
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Ant


 
¡Qué haría yo sin ti, Ant, guapo!

C'est une bonne idée, aussi! No obstante, esto de "la joya de la corona" siempre me ha parecido calcado de la frase clásica victoriana para referirse a la India, pero no me hagas mucho caso...

Merci beaucoup! Je te souhaite une belle soirée!

Eve


----------



## GURB

Hola
Coincido con Eva María: *Florón. *


----------



## Eva Maria

GURB said:


> Hola
> Coincido con Eva María: *Florón. *


 
Ah, Gurb, merci pour ta confirmation!

Al tratarse de la época de la conquista del Nuevo Mundo, pienso que "florón" me queda exquisitamente anticuado:

- El Perú es un florón de este El Dorado....

Bisous,

Eva


----------



## rantes

Tengo 27 años, he ido a la universidad y os juro que luego de vivir en 5 o 6 paises de habla hispana jamás había escuchado el término florón. Yo que tú no lo usaría de ninguna manera, hay riesgo de que no te comprendan. "La joya de la corona" puede sonar anticuado pero es mucho más apropiado a mi gusto. Sin embargo, dejaría de lado  opciones medio retorcidas y diría "Airbus es el orgullo de su flota".


----------



## Eva Maria

rantes said:


> Tengo 27 años, he ido a la universidad y os juro que luego de vivir en 5 o 6 paises de habla hispana jamás había escuchado el término florón. Yo que tú no lo usaría de ninguna manera, hay riesgo de que no te comprendan. "La joya de la corona" puede sonar anticuado pero es mucho más apropiado a mi gusto. Sin embargo, dejaría de lado opciones medio retorcidas y diría "Airbus es el orgullo de su flota".


 
Rantes,

Existir, existe! Se usaba más antaño, de modo que aparece abundantemente en obras de la literatura castellana del Siglo de Oro. 

Me parece que os he hecho un lío a todos poniendo la frase de ejemplo del Airbus, que no es la que tengo que traducir, y tú y Ant no habeis visto mi verdadera frase (pero creo que Gurb no se ha confundido), la apasionante acerca del Perú de la época de los conquistadores, los dioses centauros que llegaron del mar, los galeones cargados de oro, El Dorado, etc...

Me quedo con "florón", pues.

Merci!

Eve


----------



## rantes

Eva Maria said:


> Rantes,
> 
> Existir, existe! Se usaba más antaño, de modo que aparece abundantemente en obras de la literatura castellana del Siglo de Oro.
> 
> Me parece que os he hecho un lío a todos poniendo la frase de ejemplo del Airbus, que no es la que tengo que traducir, y tú y Ant no habeis visto mi verdadera frase (pero creo que Gurb no se ha confundido), la apasionante acerca del Perú de la época de los conquistadores, los dioses centauros que llegaron del mar, los galeones cargados de oro, El Dorado, etc...
> 
> Me quedo con "florón", pues.
> 
> Merci!
> 
> Eve



D´accord, mais j´espére que lo de "los dioses centauros que llegaron del mar" no lo tengas que mencionar, es de muy mal gusto por el poco sentido que tiene  
Volviendo al tema, te recomiendo que utilises "florón" sólo si la redacción en sí del texto va a estar contextuada en español antiguo, para no mezclar términos de distintas épocas.
Saludos


----------



## romarsan

Bueno, bueno, pues a mi me gusta marear la perdíz y voy a ello. ¿que te parece querida Eve Marie usar una de estas dos opciones?:

- Su más preciado baluarte
- Su bastión
La intención era buena... 

Un beso guapa


----------



## Antpax

romarsan said:


> Bueno, bueno, pues a mi me gusta marear la perdíz y voy a ello. ¿que te parece querida Eve Marie usar una de estas dos opciones?:
> 
> - Su más preciado baluarte
> - Su bastión
> La intención era buena...
> 
> Un beso guapa


 
Hola Ro:

Las opciones me parecen bien, sobre todo la primera. De hecho "su más preciado..." da mucho juego.

Respecto a florón coincido con rantes, salvo que se trate de un texto en un lenguaje antiguo yo no metería florón, porque no creo que se trate de una expresión muy conocida (aunque por contexto se entienda, claro). 

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Eva Maria

romarsan said:


> Bueno, bueno, pues a mi me gusta marear la perdíz y voy a ello. ¿que te parece querida Eve Marie usar una de estas dos opciones?:
> 
> - Su más preciado baluarte
> - Su bastión
> La intención era buena...
> 
> Un beso guapa


 
Chère Rosalie,

Coincido con Ant _ci-dessous _en que "su más preciado" es un hallazgo. Tienes una soltura con el lenguaje que pa qué, _ma petite_!

No obstante, estoy segura de que la autora ha escogido _fleuron _en el original con la intención de dar un toque _ancien _al texto utilizando palabras del pasado.

Merci! (¡Gracias por venir con tu alegría!)

EM



			
				Antpax said:
			
		

> Hola Ro:
> 
> Las opciones me parecen bien, sobre todo la primera. De hecho "su más preciado..." da mucho juego.
> 
> Respecto a florón coincido con rantes, salvo que se trate de un texto en un lenguaje antiguo yo no metería florón, porque no creo que se trate de una expresión muy conocida (aunque por contexto se entienda, claro).
> 
> Saludos.


 
Cher Ant,

Si'l-te-plaît, lis ma réponse a Ros ci-dessus!

Nada, que soy una liosa, y ayer pensé que me aconsejabas "la joya de la corona" para "el Perú", ¡lo que no pegaba ni con cola!

¡Muchas gracias por tu constante ayuda!

Eva


----------



## Eva Maria

rantes said:


> D´accord, mais j´espére que lo de "los dioses centauros que llegaron del mar" no lo tengas que mencionar, es de muy mal gusto por el poco sentido que tiene
> Volviendo al tema, te recomiendo que utilises "florón" sólo si la redacción en sí del texto va a estar contextuada en español antiguo, para no mezclar términos de distintas épocas.
> Saludos


 
Rantes,

¡Que sí que tiene sentido, que sí! Tu vas voir....

Explicación:

Cuando los conquistadores arribaron a las costas de América, los indígenas que la habitaban no habían visto nunca un caballo, y al ver llegar de las profundidades del mar a unos hombres a caballo, creyeron que eran centauros, mitad hombres mitad caballos, y, por lo tanto, pensaron que eran dioses: Los dioses centauros que llegaron del mar.

Lo más curioso es que para los indios americanos desde hacía siglos formaba parte de sus creencias un mito ancestral acerca de un "dios blanco que vendría del mar", y cuando vieron llegar a los españoles creyeron que era el mito haciéndose realidad; por eso se entregaron sin luchar al principio. 

¿Te ha gustado la historia, por lo menos? ¿De muy mal gusto, _mais pourquoi_? ¡¡¡¡¡Es mitología, _pardieu_!!!!!!

Veuillez lire mes réponses à R & A sur l'usage de "florón"!

Eve


----------



## Antpax

Hola Eva:

Vamos a liarlo un poco más. Otra opción "El Perú es el máximo exponente de este El Dorado". Y para rematar el tema, y terminar de liarlo, me intrigaba que "eldorado" estuviese todo junto y en minúscula, por lo que lo busqué y en francés significa "paraíso, eden" (también "vergel", pero esta es mía), según el diccionario de la casa. Por tocar un poco las bowlings, y dado que se trata de un texto ambientado en la época de los conquistadores y El Dorado era, en teoría, un lugar concreto, a lo mejor es conveniente evitar hacer mención al mismo, por si confunde.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## yserien

*florón**.*
* 1.     * m. Adorno hecho a manera de flor muy grande, que se usa en pintura y arquitectura en el centro de los techos de las habitaciones.
* 2.     * m. Hecho que da lustre, que honra.
* 3.     * m._ Heráld._ Adorno, a manera de flor.
*Respetando todas las opiniones algunas francamente buenas, otras no tanto, opino que el término florón es bien español, utilizado en España. Los franceses no tienen ningún reparo en utilizar fleuron.*


----------



## Eva Maria

Antpax said:


> Hola Eva:
> 
> Vamos a liarlo un poco más. Otra opción "El Perú es el máximo exponente de este El Dorado". Y para rematar el tema, y terminar de liarlo, me intrigaba que "eldorado" estuviese todo junto y en minúscula, por lo que lo busqué y en francés significa "paraíso, eden" (también "vergel", pero esta es mía), según el diccionario de la casa. Por tocar un poco las bowlings, y dado que se trata de un texto ambientado en la época de los conquistadores y El Dorado era, en teoría, un lugar concreto, a lo mejor es conveniente evitar hacer mención al mismo, por si confunde.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Ant


 
Mon cher Ant,

¡Atiza! ¡Cuánta información reconcentrada por centímetro cuadrado!

Desgajemos tus propuestas:

- "El máximo exponente" estaría bien, pero para otra frase. Como que, además de embrollaros, he puesto poquísimo contexto , no se puede apreciar con detalle...

- Muy interesante la traducción de este _eldorado _francés; no se me había ocurrido pensar que pudiera tener traducción, pareciendo tan evidente su significado. Estoy de acuerdo contigo en que en determinados casos el uso de _El Dorado _en un sentido alegórico y no propiamente físico pudiera llamar a engaño, sobre todo teniendo en cuenta que no conozco _a priori _la capacidad de discernimiento de los futuros lectores de la obra. No obstante, en esta frase en concreto, se pretende decir que el Perú era "la mejor parte" de las nuevas tierras ricas de las Américas, identificándolas a todas en bloque como _El Dorado_. _Paraíso _o _edén_, además, remiten a otra historia, y les falta el "toque dorado del oro" que es la esencia misma de _El Dorado_; en cambio, éste último hace referencia concreta a la historia de la que trata el texto.

Soy incapaz de concentrar tanta información como tú, Antpax, en un mini-espacio, ¡y me enrrollo como una persiana!

Merci bien!

Eve Marie

*


			
				yserien said:
			
		


			florón.
		
Click to expand...

*


			
				yserien said:
			
		

> *1. *m. Adorno hecho a manera de flor muy grande, que se usa en pintura y arquitectura en el centro de los techos de las habitaciones.
> *2. *m. Hecho que da lustre, que honra.
> *3. *m._ Heráld._ Adorno, a manera de flor.
> *Respetando todas las opiniones algunas francamente buenas, otras no tanto, opino que el término florón es bien español, utilizado en España. Los franceses no tienen ningún reparo en utilizar fleuron.*


Yserien,

Merci pour ta réponse si détaillée!

En efecto, al final me quedo con la traducción más "fiel": _fleuron _= _florón_

EM

POST SCRIPTUM: Tú no dejes de opinar de lo que te parece bien y de lo que no, por favor. Es importante que comuniques todas tus opiniones para ayudar con ellas a la mejor comprensión del tema consultado. ¡No te cortes! (NOTE: Si intento traducir esto como "Ne te coupes pas!", ¿no parecerá una entrada del diccionario fromlostiano de Manuel? Ou "dictionnaire desperdusàlarivière")


----------



## Gévy

Hola a todos:

En un texto antiguo, o que requiere barniz antiguo como el de Eva,  me parece perfecto emplear florón.

La leyenda citada es muy conocida, y guste o no guste, lo que hay que traducir de un texto, se traduce como es. La crítica en todo caso, habría que hacerla al autor del texto original... no a la traductora que le permanece fiel. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Antpax

Eva Maria said:


> Mon cher Ant,
> 
> 
> Muy interesante la traducción de este _eldorado _francés; no se me había ocurrido pensar que pudiera tener traducción, pareciendo tan evidente su significado. Estoy de acuerdo contigo en que en determinados casos el uso de _El Dorado _en un sentido alegórico y no propiamente físico pudiera llamar a engaño, sobre todo teniendo en cuenta que no conozco _a priori _la capacidad de discernimiento de los futuros lectores de la obra. No obstante, en esta frase en concreto, se pretende decir que el Perú era "la mejor parte" de las nuevas tierras ricas de las Américas, identificándolas a todas en bloque como _El Dorado_. _Paraíso _o _edén_, además, remiten a otra historia, y les falta el "toque dorado del oro" que es la esencia misma de _El Dorado_; en cambio, éste último hace referencia concreta a la historia de la que trata el texto.
> 
> Merci bien!


 
Il n´y a pas de quoi, cherie.

Una última cosita y no insisto más (es que como se me meta algo en la cabeza soy la típica mosca cojonera ). Comentaba lo de El Dorado simplemente, porque en aquellos tiempos se suponía o se creía que tal sitio existía de verdad. Te lo comentaba porque como más adelante en el libro manden alguna expedición a buscar El Dorado, el lector va a decir ¿pero no estaban ya allí?.

Sobre el tema de "florón", ya di mi opinión, pero la jefa eres tú (como decían en el ejército "un oficial opina pero no discute" ).

A bien tot.

Ant


----------



## Eva Maria

Gévy said:
			
		

> Hola a todos:
> 
> En un texto antiguo, o que requiere barniz antiguo como el de Eva, me parece perfecto emplear florón.
> 
> La leyenda citada es muy conocida, y guste o no guste, lo que hay que traducir de un texto, se traduce como es. La crítica en todo caso, habría que hacerla al autor del texto original... no a la traductora que le permanece fiel.
> 
> Bisous,
> 
> Gévy


 
Gévy, chère, merci pour ta confirmation et ton aide! 

Bisettes,

Eva



Antpax said:


> Il n´y a pas de quoi, cherie.
> 
> Una última cosita y no insisto más (es que como se me meta algo en la cabeza soy la típica mosca cojonera ). Comentaba lo de El Dorado simplemente, porque en aquellos tiempos se suponía o se creía que tal sitio existía de verdad. Te lo comentaba porque como más adelante en el libro manden alguna expedición a buscar El Dorado, el lector va a decir ¿pero no estaban ya allí?.
> 
> Sobre el tema de "florón", ya di mi opinión, pero la jefa eres tú (como decían en el ejército "un oficial opina pero no discute" ).
> 
> A bien tot.
> 
> Ant


 
Oui, Ant, ýa vi lo que me querías decir, y tienes razón respecto a que se supone que existía ese lugar físicamente y podría dar lugar a confusión al ser utilizada la misma denominación de forma simbólica, pero como es la única mención que se hace del mito en todo el texto, porque la protagonista sólo está de pasada por esas tierras, pues ya no me planteé esa posible confusión. ¡Ventajas de ser la "jefa" de la traducción!

Pero si me encanta oír todas vuestras opiniones lo más detalladas posibles y atender a todo lo que queráis decirme - y lo mismo intento hacer cuando respondo a la consulta de otra persona -, puesto que simplemente he reabierto un hilo de otra forera y soy una más entre vosotros, pero siempre si este intercambio se hace conservando las formas y el respeto por los demás.

Merci une autre fois!

Bisous,

EM


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

¡Vaya 30 de noviembre más agitado!
Ahora que parece que se han calmado las aguas, voy a ver si provoco un poco de mareta.
Leídas con placer y provecho todas las partes, recurriendo a mi francés 'un p'tit peu
maquisard' para entender alguna de ellas, me quedo con 'florón' con holgada preferencia sobre sus alternativas.
Su vetustez o desuso no son razones para descartar una palabra. Con ese criterio, entre tres cuartas y nueve décimas partes de nuestro léxico se irían al guano. 

Nota: Soslayando el sentido usual, la madre de un ya viejo amigo solía llamar 'la joya de la corona' a .... lo que me atrevo a mencionar .


----------



## Eva Maria

Manuel G. Rey said:


> ¡Vaya 30 de noviembre más agitado!
> Ahora que parece que se han calmado las aguas, voy a ver si provoco un poco de mareta.
> Leídas con placer y provecho todas las partes, recurriendo a mi francés 'un p'tit peu
> maquisard' para entender alguna de ellas, me quedo con 'florón' con holgada preferencia sobre sus alternativas.
> Su vetustez o desuso no son razones para descartar una palabra. Con ese criterio, entre tres cuartas y nueve décimas partes de nuestro léxico se irían al guano.
> 
> Nota: Soslayando el sentido usual, la madre de un ya viejo amigo solía llamar 'la joya de la corona' a .... lo que me atrevo a mencionar .


 
Jajajaja, Manuel, mon cher!

Gracias por reconfirmarme "florón". Estoy de acuerdo con tu comentario.

Merci et à bientôt!

Eve Marie


----------



## Vicomte123

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
Si ya existe un hilo, no abras otro. Gracias.​
Bonsoir,

Je bloque un peu sur ce mot dans la phrase suivante:
"il reprend un des fleurons de l'industrie automobile alors endormi".

Ma proposition: "retoma uno de los símbolos más prestigiosos..."
Qu'en pensent les foristes? Merci de vos suggestions à tous!
Vic


----------



## fredinmad

Bonsoir,
"empresa de primer orden"..?
J'ai vu sur Internet que "florón" existe dans ce sens-là, mais seulement en relation à des entreprises françaises: il doit donc s'agir d'une mauvaise traduction (pour ma part, je ne l'ai jamais entendu...).


----------



## Vicomte123

Merci fredinmad...j'ai cherché aussi sur Internet mais n'ai pas vu cette acceptation, plutôt comme "fleur", "decoración", etc.


----------



## Vicomte123

Une amie vient de me sussurer une proposition très intéressante: "buque insignia". Qué os parece? No lo he leído en ninguno de los posts de la página 1 (?)


----------

